

Battle Over 'GIF' Pronunciation Erupts - xadxad
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/05/23/battle-over-gif-pronunciation-erupts/?hp

======
jaynos
I don't agree with him. It's short for Graphics Interchange Format, which
starts with a hard "G" that should be carried over to the abbreviation. GIF
not JIF.

------
trebor
Battle? What battle? This is an all-out flamewar reignited by the inventor of
the format (of which he no longer has _any_ control over).

